# Arrived at 9:17AM this morning



## Monty (Oct 15, 2008)

Ten little fingers,
ten little toes,
two blue eyes,
one little nose,
and
Oh yes,
one of those.

Our new grandson and future penturner:
Erich Michael - 8lb 4oz - 19 1/2"
Lori went to the hospital about 6:30AM yesterday, finally had Erich by C-section at 9:17 this morning. Mom, dad and baby all doing fine.


----------



## MarkHix (Oct 15, 2008)

Outstanding!  Congratulations Grandpa!  He's a cutie.


----------



## gketell (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!

Best wishes to and for the parents.

GK


----------



## DSallee (Oct 15, 2008)

YEAH!!! Congrats!!!

So he would be our youngest IAP member? Right?

Dave


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats! Enjoy him they do grow up quickly..........


----------



## papaturner (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats.......Being a Grandfather is the best job ever!


----------



## Dusty (Oct 15, 2008)

congratulations Grandpa, you are in for a wonderful time with him, just remember not to spoil him too much.  (sure)
 Chuck


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats!  15 years ago today, we welcomed our son...this bodes well for your little one!


----------



## RONB (Oct 15, 2008)

Welcome to Erich and to the wonderful world of grandparenting to you and Jan.

 Ron (and Deborah) 
Ron's Pens


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 15, 2008)

grats


----------



## rdunn12 (Oct 15, 2008)

congrats man!


----------



## davinci27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats.  It's so exciting to see a new little baby.  My wife and I are expecting our third.  

Have fun with the little one.
Ben


----------



## RMB (Oct 15, 2008)

Our nephew is better... he had ELEVEN fingers!!!

Good for you though! Congrats!


----------



## pentex (Oct 15, 2008)

Monty, congrats and I know it is a bright day in your life and the mother and father.


----------



## markgum (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats.  Enjoy every moment you can.


----------



## les-smith (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats.  Oh, the joy of having little ones around.  So much work, so much fun.


----------



## Gagler (Oct 15, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## tbroye (Oct 15, 2008)

Monty

Congratulations grand kids are great. Enjoy him they grow fast. Leaving in the morning for Boise Idaho to spend some time with a 7 year old grandson and his twin brother and sister age 5, should be a fun weekend. Tell mom and dad they did good.  Of all the titles I have had during my life, I like Grandpa the best, just the frosting on the cake of life as I tell LOML.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your family on this wonderful new addition.  Isn't life grand. Babies remind us to stop, breath and remember the promise of it all. I love how they feel and smell, so sweet.


----------



## JayDevin (Oct 16, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## Hayseedboy (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats!  So when you gonna have him turning pens Papa?


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats ! Mannie .:handshake:


----------



## gcurran (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats!  :bananen_smilies051:

We have 4  - three granddaughters and one grandson.  If I had known how much fun they are I would have had them first.


----------



## softail_jack (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Dario (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats Monty!

BTW, I a driving to Houston tomorrow night but it is a quick turn around and have to drive back to Austin Saturday afternoon.  If you are free this weekend please PM me your telephone number.

Thanks.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 16, 2008)

EXCELLENT!!
Congrats to mom,dad, and grandparents!!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 16, 2008)

Mannie, congratulations to you and your family.


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats Mannie! Grandkids is your reward from God for not killin' your kids.:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations!

Ahem ..  it's been almost a day and a half now.. hasn't he turned a pen yet?


----------



## great12b4ever (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Grandpa. :biggrin::biggrin::wink:


----------



## BobBurt (Oct 16, 2008)

Good lookin kid there, Congrats


----------



## dalemcginnis (Oct 16, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Grampa.........So, Manny, does this mean you're going to be passing out Cigar Pens????


----------



## airrat (Oct 16, 2008)

CongratZ to the family.  Glad all are doing well.  Give them a big hug for us.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 17, 2008)

Congrats, Grandpa!!  Now, get back to working on Group Buy guidelines!! :wink::biggrin::wink:


----------



## LEAP (Oct 17, 2008)

Cool, excessive indulgence is in order.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 17, 2008)

Mannie - Congratulations, proud Grandpa!


----------



## fernhills (Oct 17, 2008)

Other tings we make,,, Cool..  They pull your hair,punch ya in the belly, want to walk on your feet.  Can`t wait till they go, can`t wait till they come back.


----------

